
Linus Says People Must Work More on Technologies and Less on Log-in Screens - ColinWright
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linus-Torvalds-Says-People-Must-Work-More-on-Technologies-and-Less-on-Log-in-Screens-394157.shtml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
ancarda
Will Linux ever take off if developers can't pull in a common direction? Is
there no space for an authority to say "We're using X, Y and Z"?

